# Ted Nugent at Rama



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Motor City Madman is at Rama August 13th


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a Saturday. Too bad it was Wednesday or Thursday when more seniors are there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am going. I can't resist. I have been a Nuge fan since I heard 'journey to the center of the mind' by annoy dukes. He was playing guitar on stern a couple of months ago and man, what great tone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I seen him back on the Scream Dream tour at Buff Memorial Aud. One of the loudest shows I have ever been to. Came swinging down out of the rafters in a loin cloth. Dont think he will be doing that at Rama but it might be a good show


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I seen him back on the Scream Dream tour at Buff Memorial Aud. One of the loudest shows I have ever been to. Came swinging down out of the rafters in a loin cloth. Dont think he will be doing that at Rama but it might be a good show


Ya he may be a little old for that lol.

Here he is in June rocking pretty hard:

[video=youtube;RHd1zxlMWBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHd1zxlMWBI&amp;feature=related[/video]

Warning, a whole lotta foul language lol.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Tonight! I look forward to the rock.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Had I known it was all just going to be an all-out Nuge-hits gig, I probably would have found a way to hit the Rama tonight too. Really only one tune on here that I wouldn't have known pretty much off by heart. Here's his setlist from last night

Ted Nugent 
28th Annual NW Ohio Rib Off 
Lucas County Fairgrounds 
Maumee, Oh. 
Friday August 12, 2011 

01.) Free For All 
02.) Stormtroopin' 
03.) Wango Tango 
04.) Just What The Doctor Ordered 
05.) Wang Dang Sweet Poontang 
06.) Need Your Love Bad 
07.) Dog Eat Dog 
08.) Hey Baby 
09.) Fred Bear 
10.) Cat Scratch Fever 
11.) Stranglehold 
12.) Great White Buffalo


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That set list is exactly what I saw. Killer show. The sound was amazing. I was blown away by how heavy it was. The band is insanely tight. Not a lot of ranting between songs either, except about how much he loves soul and rock n' roll lol.

I shot this:

[video=youtube;t_OPBfwcDLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_OPBfwcDLU[/video]


----------

